# getting close



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

next week i leave for fort morgan woooohoooooo!!!!!!!!!!! ok now the hous i will be staying in is on the bay side about two miles from the mouth of the gulf... i have a three hundred foot private pier with the house any suggestions what i should fish for set ups and such!!! i got 6 teens age boys wanting to catch a shark!!!lol any help? bigjohn


----------

